# selling raw furs



## fishing#1 (Sep 10, 2007)

where do all of you who trap sell you furs :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Montgomery Fur in Ogden buys them. Be careful, they'll talk you down to darn near nothin' if ya let 'em.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm going to the UTA fur sale in Feb. Starts the 12th I think. That is if I catch ANYTHING between now and then.  Even if I don't, I'm going to volunteer to help out just to learn the ropes.


----------



## fishing#1 (Sep 10, 2007)

where is the UTA fur sell at :?: :?: and do you have to be a member to sell your fur there :?: :?:


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

It's in Nephi. I don't think you have to be a member to sell but I believe a membership is only $10 and includes a quarterly magazine. They have a website that expains it. 

utahtrappers.org


----------



## fishing#1 (Sep 10, 2007)

thank you


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll see you there!


----------



## TRAPPER23 (Jun 3, 2008)

The UTA fur sale in is feburary 13th and 14th I think, I will check into it for you. To answer your other question about being a member YES you do have to be a member and you can only sale 5 cats use to be 6 but you can thank our wondeful fish and game for the reduction in a tag.


----------

